# What are renowned graphics cards brands in India ?



## udaylunawat (May 26, 2015)

Are brands like msi, his, gainward trustable ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2015)

Sapphire,Asus,Zotac,Msi,His are reliable.XFX and Powercolor are not reliable.Can't say about gainward.


----------



## udaylunawat (May 26, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire,Asus,Zotac,Msi,His are reliable.XFX and Powercolor are not reliable.Can't say about gainward.


Some users in this forum have posted that msi doesn't have proper service centres.


----------



## trs2099 (May 26, 2015)

i used zotac card and registered it online.after 4 years when my 9800gt card died they replaced it with gts 450 so zotac trustworthy brand.


----------



## warfreak (May 26, 2015)

Add Gigabyte to the trustworthy list. Haven't had any RMA related issues with GFX Card or motherboard with them so far.


----------



## udaylunawat (May 28, 2015)

What abt "his"  brand. They are selling R7 260x @8k


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

I bought Gainward 650Ti Boost and got replaced with GTX 660 and again by GTX 750Ti. So trustworthy but late delivery...


----------



## quicky008 (May 28, 2015)

how about palit?


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

Bump............


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> how about palit?



can't say about RMA but quality is OK.


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 3, 2015)

What about msi ? Do they have RMA issues ?


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2015)

trs2099 said:


> i used zotac card and registered it online.after 4 years when my 9800gt card died they replaced it with gts 450 so zotac trustworthy brand.




So we can extend warranty?? 
Could you please share the link for the same?


BTW  Asus, Sapphire are the leaders..!  if you can get those, go for those.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> So we can extend warranty??
> Could you please share the link for the same?



Register: ZOTAC - It's time to play!


----------



## vish92 (Jun 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I bought Gainward 650Ti Boost and got replaced with GTX 660 and again by GTX 750Ti. So trustworthy but late delivery...



You had to RMA it twice?


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Register: ZOTAC - It's time to play!



Thanks bro, how much year is this extension..?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks bro, how much year is this extension..?



2+3 years extension.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 5, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 2+3 years extension.



AWESOME. Can't wait to tell this to my friend


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2015)

don't forget to register the card within 10 days of purchase of extended warranty period.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2015)

topgear said:


> don't forget to register the card within 10 days of purchase of extended warranty period.



YES, Don't forget to register the Zotac Card within 10 days of purchase to avail the extended warranty period...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> how about palit?



I will never recommend...


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2015)

^Most hardware vendors don't stock Palit GPUs these days-the ones that they sell are mostly from Asus or Zotac or MSI.


----------



## #AP (Aug 13, 2015)

Sapphire , ASUS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2015)

Sapphire, Asus, Zotac, Gainward, Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, HIS, Inno3d, Leadtek, XFX are reliable GPU brands in India. Can't say about PowerColor though.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

During the 1980s and 1990s a relatively large number of companies appeared selling primarily 2D graphics cards and later 3D. Most of those companies have subsequently disappeared, as the increasing complexity of GPUs substantially increased research and development costs. Many of these companies subsequently went bankrupt or were bought out. Intel and VIA Technologies remain as producers of primarily integrated solutions, while Matrox targets niche markets. Amongst the notable discrete graphics card vendors, ATI Technologies — acquired by AMD in 2006 and since renamed to AMD — and NVIDIA are the only ones that have lasted.
Defunct graphics chip makers

These companies designed graphics chips and cards.

    3Dfx - assets were acquired by NVIDIA during its Chapter 11 bankruptcy
    3Dlabs - merged with Creative Labs' personal entertainment division to form ZiiLABS
    Advance Logic Research – acquired by Gateway Computers
    Ageia - acquired by Nvidia
    Ark Logic
    ArtX - acquired by ATI Technologies
    ATI Technologies - merged into and renamed AMD
    Avance Logic - acquired by Realtek
    BitBoys - acquired by ATI Technologies
    Chips and Technologies - acquired by Intel
    Chromatic Research - acquired by ATI Technologies
    Gemini Technology - went bankrupt, acquired by Seiko Epson to form the Vancouver Design Center
    GigaPixel - acquired by 3Dfx
    Headland Technologies - division of LSI Logic's Standard Products Group in late 1990s, assets sold to SPEA
    IXMICRO - produced video cards for Macintosh and Macintosh clones
    MOS Technology - produced the VIC and TED line of graphics chips, owned by Commodore International
    Number Nine Visual Technology (originally named Number Nine Computer Corp.) - pioneer in the graphics industry, developed 1st 128-bit graphics processor; acquired by S3
    Oak Technology - acquired by Zoran Corporation
    OPTi Inc. - no longer makes graphics chips
    Paradise Systems - acquired by Western Digital, later sold off to Philips
    Primus Technology
    Radius - made graphics solutions for Apple, out of business mid-1990s
    Raycer - acquired by Apple Computer
    Real3D - acquired by Intel
    Rendition - acquired by Micron Technology
    Silicon Graphics Incorporated (SGI) - quit developing 3D graphics in-house in the early 2000s and bought GPUs from other companies; later went completely out of business in 2009; its assets were bought in the resulting Chapter 11 bankruptcy by Rackable Systems, which changed its name to Silicon Graphics International
    Tseng Labs - sold its video chip assets to ATI Technologies in 1997
    Video 7 - merged with G2 to form Headland Technologies
    Weitek Corporation - maker of Power9000 brand of GPUs circa 1991-1994, bankrupt 1995
    Western Digital Imaging - combined efforts of Paradise Systems and Faraday Computing, bought by Western Digital and allowed to go out of business

Defunct graphics card makers

    Appian Graphics - acquired by ATI Technologies
    Artist Graphics - acquired by ATI Technologies
    BFG Technologies - undergoing liquidation
    Boca Research - acquired by Zoom Telephonics
    Cardinal Technologies - bankrupt
    Genoa Systems - bankrupt
    Hercules Computer Technology, Inc. - acquired by ELSA Technology, Inc., then by Guillemot
    Media Vision - bankrupt
    Nth Graphics - bankrupt
    Orchid Technology - acquired by Micronics Computers, then by Diamond Multimedia
    Paradise Systems - acquired by Western Digital, then by Philips, then de-emphasized
    SPEA AG - German vendor in late 1990s, no longer in business
    STB Systems - acquired by 3dfx Interactive in 1999
    Vermont Microsystems, Incorporated (VMI)

Other

The following companies are still in operation, but no longer design PC graphics chips:

    Acer Laboratories Incorporated - focusing on design and manufacturing of integrated circuits for the personal computer and embedded systems
    Cirrus Logic - sold its video chip assets
    Hercules - no longer manufactures graphics cards
    IIT Corp - reverted to a video-conferencing solutions company, and then later a VOIP service provider
    PowerVR - focusing on mobile graphics technologies
    Realtek - no longer makes graphics chips
    Silicon Integrated Systems (SIS) - sold its video chip assets to XGI
    Texas Instruments - withdrew from the computer market
    Trident Microsystems - sold its video chip assets to XGI
    UMC - became a custom-only fab and discontinued all of its standard products in the late 1990s
    XGI - focusing on embedded and mobile applications


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the history lesson but is this anyway relevant to this thread  and justifies reviving  an old thread.


----------

